# How long to build a house?



## Bender

Hi, I don't know if this is a silly question or not...

How long does it take to build an "average" house, say about 2800 sq ft?
As a GC you would have to have some sort of formula/idea, or not?
From signing a contract to getting a C.O.
Just curious...


----------



## Joasis

It depends.....my time to build, allowing for weather and delays from the subs, runs about 6 to 8 weeks. Most realistic times are 3 months.


----------



## MikeNeufeld

4 months max. My best friend who builds generally from city permits to end takes this amount max


----------



## BattleRidge

depends on the house you know? I would say 7 - 8 weeks but lots of times It draaaaags out at the very end. 3 MONTHS would be for something more complicated maybe.


----------



## rbsremodeling

4 months. In a perfect un rushed world I would like 6-8 months


----------



## MikeNeufeld

it all depends who you know... My dad gets his company mitsui homes to build the homes, all prefab, a week for foundation, 2 days to put the house together and 3 days to land the trusses and sheeting, all in 2-3 weeks max.... then off we go....


----------



## Mitchell Const.

2-3 months with a 2-3 man crew


----------



## jcalvin

That is unreal. I can count of only about 3 jobs around here that was completed in less than 8 months. Most of the run out to around a year. It is common practice around here for the contractors and subs to be on several jobs at a time. Many uncompleted homes sitting around with no one present for weeks on end. Combination of poor managment, greed, and subs with no sense of time or honesty.


----------



## bwalley

Bender said:


> Hi, I don't know if this is a silly question or not...
> 
> How long does it take to build an "average" house, say about 2800 sq ft?
> As a GC you would have to have some sort of formula/idea, or not?
> From signing a contract to getting a C.O.
> Just curious...


My neighbor is an owner builder, doing a 4500 square foot house and she has been at it 2.5 years and they don't even have all the trusses up yet.

She told my wife didn't want to hire a contractor because they are too expensive and would rip her off, my wife the said "My husband is a contractor" now she asks questions all the time on how to get the job done.

This house is on a stemwall and the footers filled with water at leats 10 times and was full of muck when they poured it, the stemwall then filled with sand and the fill has a bunch of organic material in it that she covered with fill so the inspector wouldn't see it, she had planned on pouring her slab right over the weeds.

The house is ****ed and it isn't even done yet, I will take some pictures of it and post them.


----------



## Cdat

3 months and a question. 2800 sqft is average? Where is that?


----------



## mnjconstruction

The last complete home I built took me 6 months. i subed out the foundation, plumbing, elecrtic, heating. Me and 3 of my guys did the rest. This house had a lot of custom woodwork/trim. That took along time. Basement also was finished off. looking back I think it was one of my favorite jobs I have ever done. We got paid by the hour, weekly! Everything was charged on homeowners accounts. I made a profit of 2000+ a week for 6 solid months! I wish I had one right now!!!!


----------



## bwalley

jcalvin said:


> That is unreal. I can count of only about 3 jobs around here that was completed in less than 8 months. Most of the run out to around a year. It is common practice around here for the contractors and subs to be on several jobs at a time. Many uncompleted homes sitting around with no one present for weeks on end. Combination of poor managment, greed, and subs with no sense of time or honesty.


It is easy for keyboard commandos playing contractor to spout off unrealistic schedules, I wonder how many projects they have actually been in charge of.

One reason I am getting all of the licenses and certifications I qualify for is so I don't have to rely on subs that show up when it is convenient for them and many times they send a bonehead that has no clue what they are doing and when you tel them they are doing it wrong they want to argue because they work for a guy who has a license, yet they don't have a license.

The last plumber I used on a commercial job had a guy with one tooth in his head, and my 13 year old son or my 8 year old daughter would have done a better cleaner job than this hack, that is the job that made me decide to get my Certified Plumbing Contractors License.


----------



## wallmaxx

From permits to move-in...6 months if EVERYTHING goes flawlessly. That never happens. Try 8 months to a year.


----------



## rbsremodeling

bwalley said:


> *It is easy for keyboard commandos playing contractor to spout off unrealistic schedules, I wonder how many projects they have actually been in charge of.*
> 
> One reason I am getting all of the licenses and certifications I qualify for is so I don't have to rely on subs that show up when it is convenient for them and many times they send a bonehead that has no clue what they are doing and when you tel them they are doing it wrong they want to argue because they work for a guy who has a license, yet they don't have a license.
> 
> The last plumber I used on a commercial job had a guy with one tooth in his head, and my 13 year old son or my 8 year old daughter would have done a better cleaner job than this hack, that is the job that made me decide to get my Certified Plumbing Contractors License.



You tell them Walley. Fake ass contractor wannabees. I wish we could go back to the time when there were real men in this trade


----------



## bwalley

rbsremodeling said:


> You tell them Walley. Fake ass contractor wannabees. I wish we could go back to the time when there were real men in this trade


I wasn't talking about you as you seem to know what you are talking about and gave a realistic answer to building a house, but if you want to take offense to my answer about boneheads who think you can build a house in 2 months, go ahead.

I work in Florida and don't have the weather issues that you guys up north have, the only thing that slows us down is rain and crappy subs, there is no way I would try and rush a house, I would figure 6-8 months from permit issue to CO, if everything went well and the client made their selections quickly and didn't continually change their mind and the financing was in order, it could be done quicker.

Most projects proceed slower because the HO can't make decisions and money gets tight.


----------



## D.A.S.Anthony

2,800 sq ft is absolutely a 6-8 month build. As long as it is not a mudular. I cannot imagine knocking off 2800 sq ft in 2 months unless you have 60 people on site everyday. I would say our average workforce throught the duration of a project is 12 workers a day. That is how I estimated my 6-8 months.

As for 2,800 sq. ft. being the average try 6,000sq. in my market. Our projects usually take 12-18 months.:thumbsup:


----------



## precisionbuild

bwalley said:


> I wasn't talking about you as you seem to know what you are talking about and gave a realistic answer to building a house, but if you want to take offense to my answer about boneheads who think you can build a house in 2 months, go ahead.
> 
> I work in Florida and don't have the weather issues that you guys up north have, the only thing that slows us down is rain and crappy subs, there is no way I would try and rush a house, I would figure 6-8 months from permit issue to CO, if everything went well and the client made their selections quickly and didn't continually change their mind and the financing was in order, it could be done quicker.
> 
> Most projects proceed slower because the HO can't make decisions and money gets tight.


Well, I think you stated it a little bit harsh the first time, but you are right. I'm not putting a deadline of less than 4 months on a 2800 sqft home. More realistically, I am giving myself at least 6 months. I can always finish sooner, but I am not going over the deadline.

That's the problem with the residential industry, they cut their own throats with unrealistic schedules. They should be penalized when they don't deliver on time and budget. It makes us all look bad when so many are promising things that don't get delivered. That's the biggest complaint I hear from homeowners...It took twice the time they told us it would.


----------



## D.A.S.Anthony

precisionbuild said:


> Well, I think you stated it a little bit harsh the first time, but you are right. I'm not putting a deadline of less than 4 months on a 2800 sqft home. More realistically, I am giving myself at least 6 months. I can always finish sooner, but I am not going over the deadline.
> 
> That's the problem with the residential industry, they cut their own throats with unrealistic schedules. They should be penalized when they don't deliver on time and budget. It makes us all look bad when so many are promising things that don't get delivered. *That's the biggest complaint I hear from homeowners...It took twice the time they told us it would.*


 
Exactly! Me too.


----------



## bwalley

I always tell my clients what I think is a realistic time frame and I also tell them it wil usually take longer as we always run into some issue.

I have a client that when I started doing work for her, I would always show up on time and she complimented me on that and she made a comment about how the project would finish quickly because I was so punctual, I explained to her showing up on time for an appointment is easy, completing a major remodel quickly and correctly is another thing and that I will try to give her a realistic time frame, but most likely it will take longer than I tell you it will.

The main thing I have found that bothers people is when the job does not have forward momentum and sits, it drives them crazy, so working at the job steady is more important to most people than rushing to get the job done after it has had long idle periods.


----------



## Bodger

I hear a lot of complaints from HO's about contractors that they have worked with before I showed up.

The two most prominent ones are that the GC was never on the site, and the schedule was completely blown. 

Archy's and subs F-ing up have been brutal on me when I'm trying to stay on schedule.


----------



## AutumnWood Inc.

joasis said:


> This is just another example of differences in areas....99% of homes built here are on a slab. Footings and plumbing rough in a week, slab and framing to dry in in 2-1/2 weeks, electric, hvac, plumbing all in a few days to week 3, drywallers move in and out, paint and hang cabinets, week 4. And as I pointed out, a ranch style home is pretty simple. This is not building the Taj Majal.
> 
> There are old guys around here who can screw around for several months on a house, but the key to moving along is management. You throw any delays in the above scenario, then you have a realistic 6 weeks. Cut the plan up and get complicated, then it can run 3 to 4 months.
> 
> BTW, we get permits on the same day we apply, unless we need a variance or special circumstances.


 
That is really fast even on a slab, The building depts. must be really easy to deal with, and you must have some really good subs. I have to tip my hat to you, that is fast. :notworthy 

And you are right, your not making any money when the house just sits waiting on subs. I have seen crane set modulars take much longer..


----------



## Willie T

Guys, I consistantly turn out 3,500 sf one-off plan houses in less than 120 days. What's this 8 months to a year stuff? I would have homeowners on my neck about their financing if I let it drag out like that.


----------



## bwalley

joasis said:


> This is just another example of differences in areas....99% of homes built here are on a slab. Footings and plumbing rough in a week, slab and framing to dry in in 2-1/2 weeks, electric, hvac, plumbing all in a few days to week 3, drywallers move in and out, paint and hang cabinets, week 4. And as I pointed out, a ranch style home is pretty simple. This is not building the Taj Majal.
> 
> There are old guys around here who can screw around for several months on a house, but the key to moving along is management. You throw any delays in the above scenario, then you have a realistic 6 weeks. Cut the plan up and get complicated, then it can run 3 to 4 months.
> 
> BTW, we get permits on the same day we apply, unless we need a variance or special circumstances.


You think from dry in, you can have a house, framed (interior), 1st and second electrical rough in, plumbing second rough in, drywall hung finished, doors and base installed, plus other trim, painted, then your cabinets, electrical trimout, plumbing trimout and mechanical, plus any tile work in the bathrooms done in 1.5 weeks?

Do you have to have any inspections?

is it sided or stucco?

Like I said since this is the internet so anything is possible. 

Most of the houses in Florida are slab on grade as well and I know how long it takes to build, as well as the other crafts.


----------



## Kent Whitten

I worked for this guy once who turned project manager. He was given 60 calendar days for each home to be completed from permit to CO. It turned pretty much into a disaster.

Some people I have met can do this with no problems at all.

Comes back to one of my favorite beliefs

Proper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Production

Edit: Oh and I've seen Kingdom Halls go up in 2 days complete. Foundation already poured.


----------



## Willie T

Well, I do have to admit that none of the builders I associate with does things the true quality way anymore (myself included). By quality I mean, full sheep's foot run on the site, site contour settling, triple passes on both footer and slab compacting, minimum of half cure time on all concrete work before loading, sponge rub-out on both sides of all block work, full thickness stucco coats, full stucco cure time instead of the typical three day water soaking cure, cross stripping (firring down) the ceilings instead of hanging rock right on the bottom chords, clipping all the ceiling D/W edges, real duct-work instead of flex, full Level 4 or 5 finishes with straight mud, primer coats throughout, actual sanding of woodwork between coats (if more than one coat of finish is actually done), two or three coats of wall paint with curing time between coats..... etc, etc.

To be honest, I couldn't possibly make my schedules if I returned to the proper building practices I grew up learning. So, having looked at it this way..... Yes, I can see how someone could take a cheap 200K tract home, and blow it out like they do on Extreme Makeover on TV.

Years back, I used to get compliments from the inspectors. Today, I'm just grateful that they usually pass me.

And if all of us really complied completely with all OSHA requirements................. well, you fill in the blanks. Me, I'd soon be in the soup lines.


----------



## Mike(VA)

The only way one gets to do that stuff anymore is on full custom remodels and custom homes. These customers don't want cracks in drywall, nail pops before CO, squeeky floors, gaps in molding filled with caulk,  handrails that wiggle, etc. They also want bragging rights to their friends that they got something better than the other guys. Now some of these people have more money than God, and thank God for them. :thumbup:

I once heard that during recessions, the smart businesses go after people with money rather than trying to cut prices to beat the other starving guy. Makes sense when you realize people with money will still spend; just not as much. :thumbsup:


----------



## roof-lover

In the early 90s i was working for a builder and i was doing the roofs by myself. This particular subdivision the homes were in the 1600 sq ft range.
Roofs were around 30sq.
I get to the house about an hour before dark and install all the evedrip.
The lot next door, the guys were buffing out the concrete with one of those big fan looking things. they worked into the dark ,right along with me.

I get to the house the next morning around 730 and the framing crew was already there with all the lines popped and had a portion of the bottem plate laid out. Before the day ended they had the framing done.
The next morning they were installing the roof sheeting and dried it in
while the rest of the crew were doing inside framing.
Before the end of that very day, the roofing supplier had the roof loaded.

So from first piece of wood untill shingles loaded on the roof-34 hours.
I was amazed. I didnt finish the roof i was working on untill the next morning.

It was normal to drive into a subdivison and see at least a half dozen houses in the slab phase and know that a week later, all those houses would have shingles loaded up and ready to go. I miss those days.


----------



## Joasis

bwalley said:


> You think from dry in, you can have a house, framed (interior), 1st and second electrical rough in, plumbing second rough in, drywall hung finished, doors and base installed, plus other trim, painted, then your cabinets, electrical trimout, plumbing trimout and mechanical, plus any tile work in the bathrooms done in 1.5 weeks?
> 
> Do you have to have any inspections?
> 
> is it sided or stucco?
> 
> Like I said since this is the internet so anything is possible.
> 
> Most of the houses in Florida are slab on grade as well and I know how long it takes to build, as well as the other crafts.



We have beat these horses before....and yes, it can be done, and depending on trim, yes it is done. Most spec homes here get fiberglass tub surrounds and the only ceramic tile is on the floor.

Yes, we have building inspectors...same day call. How long does it take a mason to lay 8000 bricks? More time then it takes to side it, and the point is, the drywallers are doing their thing while the mason is outside. 

If you don't believe it, then so what? We do it, we don't screw around with waiting and dead time on a job site...that is what being a general is all about, management. Time, people, material, and the job. 

I have posted pictures of 2 ICF homes we built that didn't take as long as you say it takes you to build...you guys work short days or do you only allow one sub on a job at a time? :laughing:


----------



## Joasis

roof-lover said:


> It was normal to drive into a subdivison and see at least a half dozen houses in the slab phase and know that a week later, all those houses would have shingles loaded up and ready to go. I miss those days.


Careful now, this is the internet and we are expected to lie about the real world. :whistling


----------



## Joasis

scuba said:


> Here ya go Joasis. Educate me. Substitute siding for stucco (since cure times would take you well past 4 weeks).
> 
> View attachment 14872


If you need an education, you have it thinking that your spreadsheet is the one size fits all answer. For instance, I have never used stucco yet...where did you get that idea? 

Have you ever seen an inspector check framing, rough in elec, plumbing, and hvac on one trip? 

In other words, your spread sheet looks good, but I will still do it our way here....now if I was somewhere else, it may be different. 

New member huh? Read past posts and you will get a better idea about how some of us actually work.


----------



## neolitic

bwalley said:


> I don't see how you can do it, but since you are on the internet and say it's true, it must be.





scuba said:


> Here ya go Joasis. Educate me. Substitute siding for stucco (since cure times would take you well past 4 weeks).
> 
> View attachment 14872


Pretty cool guys. 
Just walk in and start slinging
mud at someone who you don't 
even know yet. :thumbsup:
Jo *has* his creds here.
You two......?

_*"There are more things in heaven 
and earth, Horatio, than are dreamt 
of in your philosophy."*_


----------



## Mellison

It really depends on how long it takes to pre heat the oven.
Once the ginger bread is baked, and if a basic decoration motif is used: Between 1/2 & 1 hour.


----------



## scuba

Allright, so I'm new. I've been reading for awhile now and feel like I know how things work here. In your post #32 you asked for a work flow chart so I sent you one. I thought I was helping you to prove your case since most of the members who have posted on this thread can't beat or come close to your 4 weeks. Maybe, just maybe, you can educate some of us here. Isn't that one of the reasons why we do this?

I didn't think I was slinging mud.
How many posts do I need before I can sling mud?


----------



## rbsremodeling

scuba said:


> Allright, so I'm new. I've been reading for awhile now and feel like I know how things work here. In your post #32 you asked for a work flow chart so I sent you one. I thought I was helping you to prove your case since most of the members who have posted on this thread can't beat or come close to your 4 weeks. Maybe, just maybe, you can educate some of us here. Isn't that one of the reasons why we do this?
> 
> I didn't think I was slinging mud.
> How many posts do I need before I can sling mud?


250:thumbsup:


----------



## Joasis

scuba said:


> Allright, so I'm new. I've been reading for awhile now and feel like I know how things work here. In your post #32 you asked for a work flow chart so I sent you one. I thought I was helping you to prove your case since most of the members who have posted on this thread can't beat or come close to your 4 weeks. Maybe, just maybe, you can educate some of us here. Isn't that one of the reasons why we do this?
> 
> I didn't think I was slinging mud.
> How many posts do I need before I can sling mud?


Not picking on you, and perhaps I took it the wrong way.:thumbsup:

I have fought "tradition" a long time. The old guys, the ones I learned from, and the ones who think their way is the only way and no other way will work, that is the way we always do it, and you can't do it unless you do it our way....those guys drive me nuts. :whistling Applied reasoning and simple, value engineered design allow for quick build times and no sacrificing of quality. Like standard home framing, this isn't rocket science.....:no:


----------



## dubz

It takes a year to get through health, wetlands, and zoning around here sometimes.


----------



## neolitic

joasis said:


> Not picking on you, and perhaps I took it the wrong way.:thumbsup:
> 
> I have fought "tradition" a long time. *The old guys,* the ones I learned from, and the ones who think their way is the only way and no other way will work, that is the way we always do it, and you can't do it unless you do it our way....those guys drive me nuts. :whistling Applied reasoning and simple, value engineered design allow for quick build times and no sacrificing of quality. Like standard home framing, this isn't rocket science.....:no:


Talk about mud slinging! :laughing:
Okay that invites me in.

When I did nothing but build
new houses in the 70's, they were
stick built, semi custom (we had @24
stock plans, but there were most always
some changes) they were above average
quality for these customers "These customers don't want cracks in drywall, nail pops before CO, 
squeeky floors, gaps in molding filled with caulk, 
handrails that wiggle, etc. ".
Usually second time HOs.
1800-2400sqft + 2-3 car garage.
(This was average to above
floor space then)
Only about one out of twenty were slabs.
Usually they went up in 6 weeks,
stakes to closing.
Over 60 days and our construction 
loan interest started to cut into profit.

Funny how all the improvements 
have aided the process in the last 30 years. :laughing:


----------



## Joasis

I started in construction at 16, framing ranch style specs, 1500 sq/ft, in 1977.....and I was 16. You are old..........:laughing:


----------



## neolitic

joasis said:


> I started in construction at 16, framing ranch style specs, 1500 sq/ft, in 1977.....and I was 16. You are old..........:laughing:


*Some *of us musta taught
you something, _Kiddo!_ :laughing::clap:


----------



## Joasis

Sure did...taught me that old guys don't know it all!

My grandfather, who was a carpenter and cabinet maker would really be surprised to see what we do today. he died in 1985...and the advances in materials and methods would shock him....let alone tools. But then again, somethings may go back....like the cheap spec homes I love to build. The MacMansions may go away, but there will be a market again for 1200 sq/ft + homes and make a profit.....


----------



## ContractorPete

It takes less then 60 mins to build a house duh....just watch abc


----------



## neolitic

I know I built 'em with good bones. :thumbsup:
And I could make a schedule,
ride ass, and *keep* a schedule. :whistling


----------



## Joasis

ContractorPete said:


> It takes less then 60 mins to build a house duh....just watch abc


40 minutes if you subtract commercials! So we have another ICF guy? :laughing:


----------



## ContractorPete

Yes sir! :thumbup:


----------



## Virginia Built

When I started with Ryan Homes in the seventies, we were building the first closed wall panels (aluminum siding installed, interior walls wired, insulated and vapor barrier installed, craned to first deck on site, bathroom core craned onto deck and fiilled with screens, towel bars etc for rest of house) in split level format and they were move in ready in about 75 days... 

now I build all custom stuff, a 2800 ft contract I signed in December, we are digging the basement now, using Superior Wall panels for the basement walls, will deliver in late October. I tell everyone 7-9 months if you get e your selections by the time we put the first floor system on....


----------



## SLSTech

joasis said:


> 40 minutes if you subtract commercials! So we have another ICF guy? :laughing:





ContractorPete said:


> Yes sir! :thumbup:


Cool - mind posting an intro & welcome to CT http://www.contractortalk.com/f44/


----------



## precisionbuild

Virginia Built said:


> When I started with Ryan Homes in the seventies, we were building the first closed wall panels (aluminum siding installed, interior walls wired, insulated and vapor barrier installed, craned to first deck on site, bathroom core craned onto deck and fiilled with screens, towel bars etc for rest of house) in split level format and they were move in ready in about 75 days...
> 
> now I build all custom stuff, a 2800 ft contract I signed in December, we are digging the basement now, using Superior Wall panels for the basement walls, will deliver in late October. I tell everyone 7-9 months if you get e your selections by the time we put the first floor system on....


I use to sub from Ryan. Near the beginning of my career. I can tell you, I wouldn't buy one of their houses. The ones we framed in Charlotte were not the prefabbed ones they are famous for, but they still went up quick.

Sorry about the off-topic.


----------



## Mitchell Const.

bwalley said:


> It is easy for keyboard commandos playing contractor to spout off unrealistic schedules, I wonder how many projects they have actually been in charge of.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many hours a day do you work?In the summer we work 12 hour days 6am to 6:30 pm when the weather permits 6 days a week if we have to!
> In the winter we work 7am to 5:30pm. Up here in hillbilly heaven it takes about 1 hour to get a permit & the only inspections are electrical, unless within a city limit! We dont have the need for all those created jobs cause we can be trusted to get the job done right without supervision from the state or county hell most elec inspections last about 30 seconds:w00t: I'm not saying we know everything but it only takes about 2-3 months to build an average 2800sf home here


----------



## ContractorPete

SLSTech said:


> Cool - mind posting an intro & welcome to CT


Just did :thumbsup:


----------



## roof-lover

SLSTech said:


> Cool - mind posting an intro & welcome to CT http://www.contractortalk.com/f44/


petes already introduced himself.


----------



## camaroman2125

> ride ass, and keep a schedule


That is the main key right there. I'm not going to even act like I know everything it takes to build a home. I did watch my dad do it for over 20 years though, and he let me take the reigns on one, while he was holding my hand. Dad is a stickler for a schedule. If his subs were supposed to be there and weren't, he was on the phone to the boss and they would be there within the half hour. He was this rough on me to if I wasn't there on time or when I was supposed to be (I painted/installed insulation for all his homes). 

The general time it took him on a 1500-1800 sq ft ranch style spec home was about 2-3 months start to finish, 4-6 custom (Customers could never make up their minds)


----------



## Willie T

roof-lover said:


> In the early 90s i was working for a builder and i was doing the roofs by myself. This particular subdivision the homes were in the 1600 sq ft range.
> Roofs were around 30sq.
> I get to the house about an hour before dark and install all the evedrip.
> The lot next door, the guys were buffing out the concrete with one of those big fan looking things. they worked into the dark ,right along with me.
> 
> I get to the house the next morning around 730 and the framing crew was already there with all the lines popped and had a portion of the bottem plate laid out. Before the day ended they had the framing done.
> The next morning they were installing the roof sheeting and dried it in
> while the rest of the crew were doing inside framing.
> Before the end of that very day, the roofing supplier had the roof loaded.
> 
> So from first piece of wood untill shingles loaded on the roof-34 hours.
> I was amazed. I didnt finish the roof i was working on untill the next morning.
> 
> It was normal to drive into a subdivison and see at least a half dozen houses in the slab phase and know that a week later, all those houses would have shingles loaded up and ready to go. I miss those days.


OK, SLSTech straightened me out on my question. Brother, I could never have followed that line of thought without his help. arty:


----------



## SLSTech

Willie & Roof Lover --- I think you both need to work on Reading Comprehension :thumbsup:

Willie - he was talking about the house next door
RL - I posted that comment 30 minutes to an hour before he did & his reply was just did

Try to keep up guys and girls :whistling


----------



## roof-lover

SLSTech said:


> RL - I posted that comment 30 minutes to an hour before he did & his reply was just did
> 
> Try to keep up guys and girls :whistling


Yeah, i thought it was the same pete that i welcomed yesterday. 
but no, it was a different pete that "just did"

Sorry for stepping on your toes.


----------



## SLSTech

roof-lover said:


> Yeah, i thought it was the same pete that i welcomed yesterday.
> but no, it was a different pete that "just did"
> 
> Sorry for stepping on your toes.


:laughing: That's why I wear steel toe boots - were cool :thumbsup:


----------



## D.A.S.Anthony

dubz said:


> It takes a year to get through health, wetlands, and zoning around here sometimes.


 
That is what I was talking about Dubz! We must be getting robbed out here in Conn. It takes 2 weeks to get a building inspection. About 2 months to get through p+z. EVERYONE has a architecht, engineer, designer that has to have thier own .02 involved. I personally do not do modular homes. We always do full basements. etc. etc. Timeframe does suck.

However, Our customers choose great products, our architects truly do a great job at enhancing our portfolio, and the $$$$ is good.:whistling


----------



## Virginia Built

Mitchell Const. said:


> bwalley said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy for keyboard commandos playing contractor to spout off unrealistic schedules, I wonder how many projects they have actually been in charge of.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many hours a day do you work?In the summer we work 12 hour days 6am to 6:30 pm when the weather permits 6 days a week if we have to!
> In the winter we work 7am to 5:30pm. Up here in hillbilly heaven it takes about 1 hour to get a permit & the only inspections are electrical, unless within a city limit! We dont have the need for all those created jobs cause we can be trusted to get the job done right without supervision from the state or county hell most elec inspections last about 30 seconds:w00t: I'm not saying we know everything but it only takes about 2-3 months to build an average 2800sf home here
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I thought about your comment and the first thing separating the way we run our businesses has to do with climate, and you guys up north have it tough, its cold, freezing, muddy, swampy and everything else up there.... lol We have easier weather than Minnesota, so we have alot more working days. Our subcontractors with Hispanic workers go 7 days a week, but we are rural and getting to jobsites can take an hour. When things were slow last year we had one period where everyone (4 people) went on a four day work week. We liked it. Even with less money. Work isn't everything.
> 
> We really run a business here. We are modeled on a classic American general contracting company, we have in house excavation and design people, and we are all experienced with deep backgrounds.
> 
> We work a 32-40 hour work week. I am the owner, managing partner, sales manager, accounting supervisor, media department and production foreman. I also run our Liebherr LR621B Crawlwer loader moving dirt (sand) and rough grading. I have one field foreman and one office manger who has become my full time designer as well. Our entire company of three people will do close to a million in business this fiscal year, working at a slow pace when necesarry to assure the job is done right, soils engineers consulted for foundation work, civil engineers for structural elements, etc.
> 
> We work weekends when necesarry and only work long enough to have a fairly good life. I treat my customers like I want to be treated. I take 7-9 months to build a house (or gut and remodel it) because the trim process is unhurried, although scheduled. Finishes are high level, and systems we install are complicated, and quality is high. The time it takes to brick a 5000-8000 square foot house with large precast window and door elements of limestone cannot be completed in less than 2 months, unless you use double size crews.
> 
> Just to give you an overview of how we build homes to withstand waterfront environs and the test of time using modern materials.
Click to expand...


----------



## Virginia Built

precisionbuild said:


> I use to sub from Ryan. Near the beginning of my career. I can tell you, I wouldn't buy one of their houses. The ones we framed in Charlotte were not the prefabbed ones they are famous for, but they still went up quick.
> 
> Sorry about the off-topic.


Ryan was one of the first to perform energy audits of their newly completed homes, and experiment with super-insulation packages, and high efficiency ground source heat pumps. We made well finished homes for thousands of families around Washington DC.


----------



## Magnettica

The last new custom home I worked on was 3900 SQFT. I believe the GC began excavating in January and closed in October. It was the first of four custom homes in a small little cul-de-sac. The town had many demands for services like electric, suer, gas, etc. I'm sure that delayed the project based solely on money being tied up and not enough to pay the subs. Coordination is the key to being super efficient and you really need to be efficient to make any real money doing new residential.


----------



## Cdat

How long have some of you guys been at this? You need to learn a couple of _'tricks of the trade'_. Inspectors taking more then 1 day to approve stuff? WTF? Now, lesson # 1.

BRIBE!!!

Money talks, BS walks. I have yet to see an inspector fail anything on the work I've been involved in. :whistling


----------



## bwalley

Cdat said:


> How long have some of you guys been at this? You need to learn a couple of _'tricks of the trade'_. Inspectors taking more then 1 day to approve stuff? WTF? Now, lesson # 1.
> 
> BRIBE!!!
> 
> Money talks, BS walks. I have yet to see an inspector fail anything on the work I've been involved in. :whistling


We have ethics in Florida.

Part of our license renewal requires us to have at least 14 hours of Continuing Education, part of the new requirement is on Ethics.

The former head of the City of Tampa Building Department is still in prison over bribery.


----------



## jcalvin

It is nothing uncommon here to take 2-4 weeks preparing the homesite. We and in the mountains and are out of any bottom flat land. The only thing left to build on is the stuff that 2 years ago, nobody would even consider going on and 15 years ago it was give away to whoever would take it. A "crawlspace" foundation may be four foot high on one end and twenty foot on the other. When you throw this into the plan, it will take you a week to build a deck. Only since the economy has slowed and more people are fighting harder, can you get one in less than 10 months here. Another big difference is crew size. A crew around here is the boss and a helper. Only on the initial dry in will you see more than 2 guys on a job for any particular trade. When you talk about the plumber, elec, hvac, etc they are alot of times a one man show, and he is the owner. 

Would be nice to be able to throw them up that quick, but, the marketplace as a whole would have to change. It is almost customary for your millwork to be WEEKS late from the ONLY supply house we have. You try your hardest to schedule it, and ***** your loudest when they are late. But, the bottom line is they are late because the knucklehead at the supply house screwed up the order AGAIN and he knows his brother will never fire him and you don't have anywhere else to go.


----------



## Joasis

To build in a short time frame, there are a lot of assumptions. 

The planning may be done weeks before we start, and the doors and windows show up with the framing package. Window and door openings have sheetrocked returns, and very little actual trim, and it is all paint grade. There are no changes to screw with, and management is key. As bad as things are getting here, if I bust off a few more specs, I won't have a problem, short of weather, getting them out quickly, because the days of waiting for subs are over for now. 

I am still getting a few calls a day from trades guys looking for anything to keep busy.

Kind of a side note, my ICF supplier called yesterday....he wants to team a bid to beat a manufactured home....times are getting tough out there.


----------



## camaroman2125

I have no doubt one could be built in a month Joasis, but like you said you have to have all your ducks in a row before you even get started and if you have one glitch that can throw everything off. I have seen it done here a few times and they were mad rushing to get done for a Parade of Homes show, and of course this was during the late summer early fall season


----------



## Bodger

bwalley said:


> We have ethics in Florida.
> 
> Part of our license renewal requires us to have at least 14 hours of Continuing Education, part of the new requirement is on Ethics.
> 
> The former head of the City of Tampa Building Department is still in prison over bribery.


 That's why Los Angeles started rotating the inspectors in and out of territories. Before that, the same inspector would have specific territory and unless he was on vacation, you got him every time for every inspection.

Not so anymore.


----------



## Bender

Very interesting. Thanks for the answers:thumbsup:
I suppose its much like a pricing question. A house might take 4 weeks or it might take 6 months. Impossible to narrow it down with a question like "average house".

Btw, now that I've won your trust could you tell me how much it will cost for the following.

Survey Excavate Trench Concrete Layout / Forms Form Inspection Concrete Pour Strip Forms & Grade Frame Floor Underfloor Plumbing Plumbing Inspection Underfloor Insulation Insulation Inspection Subfloor Frame Walls Frame Roof Trusses Roof Sheeting Shearwall Rough Plumbing Rough Electrical Sheetmetal HVAC Windows Frame Inspection Wall / Ceiling Insulation Insulation Inspection Sheetmetal Roofing Sheetrock Hang Sheetrock Inspection Sheetrock Tape / Texture Lathe Lathe Inspection Stucco Scratch Stucco Brown Stucco Color Paint Interior Trim / Millwork Doors  Cabinetry Shower / Countertops Shower Doors / Mirrors Finish Plumbing Finish Electrical Light Fixtures Finish HVAC Finish Hardware Cleanup Final Inspection :whistling


----------



## Bodger

Bender said:


> Very interesting. Thanks for the answers:thumbsup:
> I suppose its much like a pricing question. A house might take 4 weeks or it might take 6 months. Impossible to narrow it down with a question like "average house".
> 
> Btw, now that I've won your trust could you tell me how much it will cost for the following.
> 
> Survey Excavate Trench Concrete Layout / Forms Form Inspection Concrete Pour Strip Forms & Grade Frame Floor Underfloor Plumbing Plumbing Inspection Underfloor Insulation Insulation Inspection Subfloor Frame Walls Frame Roof Trusses Roof Sheeting Shearwall Rough Plumbing Rough Electrical Sheetmetal HVAC Windows Frame Inspection Wall / Ceiling Insulation Insulation Inspection Sheetmetal Roofing Sheetrock Hang Sheetrock Inspection Sheetrock Tape / Texture Lathe Lathe Inspection Stucco Scratch Stucco Brown Stucco Color Paint Interior Trim / Millwork Doors Cabinetry Shower / Countertops Shower Doors / Mirrors Finish Plumbing Finish Electrical Light Fixtures Finish HVAC Finish Hardware Cleanup Final Inspection :whistling


Now you'll get flamed! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bender

LOL
You know the temptations been here all this time:w00t:
:kicks the beehive:
:jester:


----------



## camaroman2125

> Btw, now that I've won your trust could you tell me how much it will cost for the following.
> 
> Survey Excavate Trench Concrete Layout / Forms Form Inspection Concrete Pour Strip Forms & Grade Frame Floor Underfloor Plumbing Plumbing Inspection Underfloor Insulation Insulation Inspection Subfloor Frame Walls Frame Roof Trusses Roof Sheeting Shearwall Rough Plumbing Rough Electrical Sheetmetal HVAC Windows Frame Inspection Wall / Ceiling Insulation Insulation Inspection Sheetmetal Roofing Sheetrock Hang Sheetrock Inspection Sheetrock Tape / Texture Lathe Lathe Inspection Stucco Scratch Stucco Brown Stucco Color Paint Interior Trim / Millwork Doors Cabinetry Shower / Countertops Shower Doors / Mirrors Finish Plumbing Finish Electrical Light Fixtures Finish HVAC Finish Hardware Cleanup Final Inspection


I called my dad and he quoted me 1,000,000


----------



## scuba

You forgot to yank out the stucco


----------



## monticellohomes

On a custom home I always build in 6 months in the contract, usually can finish a couple weeks early if weather is good. If the house got too elaborate I would estimate more time.


----------



## tcholdren

the time to build also varies on how many times the newb has to go to the tool trailer to find the board stretcher and find the toe nails!arty:


----------



## DRC

The toe nails are for shoe molding, right?


----------



## Mike772

The length of time depends on many things. Size and design of the house are probably the most important.

For my average houses, 1500 - 1800 sq ft ranch style houses on a bsmt with roof trusses finished on main level only, 3 months.

For something larger, 2400 sq ft rambler, more cut up with jogs, taller walls, high ceilings, master suite instead of just a master bedroom, multiple baths....you get the idea. That takes much longer, 6 months.

For something even larger and multi story, jogs and roof lines galore 9 months to a year. Some even longer.


----------



## Remington Homes

I think alot of it has to do with your homeowners. Even with a written contract, and all the selections hashed out up front, they can still drag you down. Then they want to complain about how long you are taking, but want a first class, top notch job.


----------



## brickhook

:laughing:


----------



## Jaws

I need to hang out with some of these fellas knocking them out in a month.


----------



## brickhook

Jaws said:


> I need to hang out with some of these fellas knocking them out in a month.


Id just be in their way :laughing:


----------



## Frank Castle

What happened to the post that brought this thread back to life?

It was right before Brick's :laughing:


----------



## Defenestrate

Frank Castle said:


> What happened to the post that brought this thread back to life?
> 
> It was right before Brick's :laughing:


... poor attempt at SEO by someone that should have registered as a provider.:shuriken:


----------



## blacktop

BattleBornNV said:


> We actually had the navy supply an expeditionary generator. Power to spare. As a matter of fact, we had to re run new secondaries to the new home from the transformer and pull the old ones. Did the CofO inspection with the switch gear fed from the generator because the local utility company did not have line men available to do the work hot. Had to wait.
> As far as guns running it didn’t take much in relation to the bodies that were there. Each of my crews were outfitted with a complete set of tools for normal business so they brought all of their gear. Maybe 70-80 nail guns strung out but half of that in use at one time. 6-8 saws per building side as well as 2 compound slide saws per side. Once the framing portion is wrapping up the air tools get rolls up then the roofers tap right into our air and haul butt. Ever seen 20 roofers doing shingles on a single house? That’s a sight. Extremely faceted roof so guys can spread out and not get in each other’s way. Few guys doing ice and water shield, few doing valley pan, another few doing cap and it goes together very very quickly.
> We ran dehue’s as well but couldn’t have them inside the house. No room with all of the work going on. So the HVAC contractor was in the street fabricating boots for the windows at 0200, Very clever. Supply through one side and exhaust on the other. Then when we started siding and stone veneer at 0400 it was 8 degrees outside with freezing fog. So we scaffolded the home and wrapped the scaffold in fast wrap. Pumped heat right into the envelope. 8 degrees outside and we were siding in T-shirts. Awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just because it's cold out don't mean the bill collectors ain't knocking .


----------



## Hardly Working

From March 1, 2017 until February 1, 2018 14 houses averaging 95-125 days. From first scratch for foundation to key release.


----------



## blacktop

Hardly Working said:


> From March 1, 2017 until February 1, 2018 14 houses averaging 95-125 days. From first scratch for foundation to key release.


Well your not hardly working .


----------



## Calidecks

4 hours per square foot.


Mike.
_______________


----------

